# STOP PLAYING THE GOD DAMN RACE CARD!!



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

It seems nowadays if you have an Ethnic background and feel harshly done by - just play the race card to get out of things!!... well it's fukin shite... i could go on and on.. but read this for yourself... follow the story and i bet they get their sentances reduced incase the courts are seen to be racist. bunch of arse.

http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_744866.html

Essentially, some Asian youths were given jail terms of up to 8yrs for rioting in bradford in 2001, families are protestimg as they feel their Ethnic background shouldn't have a bearing on their sentances....

YOU BROKE THE FUKIN LAW!!.. now get ur ass to jail, do NOT pass go and DO NOT pick up 200 quid!..

GOD DAMMIT!... fukin race card... court of human rights?!.. tell that to the folk who's cars u torched or windows u smashed or whose space u invaded... can they take u to court?!! human rights my fukin a-hole.

WHY I OUTTAH!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

To put it bluntly - the World is far too PC.

Anyway - got to go - I'm late for my therapy session........

[smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Aye. Twats are twats regardless of race or creed. Truely international. Same goes for arseholes. I just happen to have encountered more WASP ones than any other ethnicity/creed ;D Funny that.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

While I agree entirely with waht you're saying AndyTT, I have to say that you seem to have missed the point of the story.

What they're saying is that, Yes, we know they broke the law, but it's not fair to sentence the Asian 'Youths' for longer than the White Teenagers for what is essentially the same crime.

In that respect, (and if it is true) I have to agree with their argument. :-/


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

> While I agree entirely with waht you're saying AndyTT, I have to say that you seem to have missed the point of the story.
> 
> What they're saying is that, Yes, we know they broke the law, but it's not fair to sentence the Asian 'Youths' for longer than the White Teenagers for what is essentially the same crime.
> 
> In that respect, (and if it is true) I have to agree with their argument. Â :-/


aye :-X


----------



## stowexile (May 13, 2002)

That's easy then, increase the White youths sentences ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> That's easy then, increase the White youths sentences ;D


LOL ;D


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> It seems nowadays if you have an Ethnic background and feel harshly done by - just play the race card to get out of things!!... well it's fukin shite... i could go on and on.. but read this for yourself... follow the story and i bet they get their sentances reduced incase the courts are seen to be racist. bunch of arse.
> 
> http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_744866.html
> 
> ...


I agree with what you say but disagree with the way you say it!!


> fukin a-hole [\quote] ;D


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

hehe, the red mist came down. :


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Just heard on the news that they've had their sentences reduced.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Only 4 got reduced - other 11 remained the same. Which I am glad to see - shows that atleast the judiciary are taking an objective view to sentencing.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I dont get it. Why reduce any of their sentences. How about standing them against a wall, & letting the victims beat 10 bails out of them. Then leave them out in the cold for a few nights bleeding & in pain.

Lets see them do it after a beating like that...


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

y were they rioting ?


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

An Englishman, a Scotsman and an Irishman are sitting together in the pub.

The landlord asks.. "is this some kind of joke?".


----------

